# Größenfrage ZR Race 27,5  2015



## Afara (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

für mein Aufbautrainig nach einem Unfall mit Unterschenkelbruch, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem HT, als leichtere Alternative zu meinem Fully, auf das Radon ZR  Race gestoßen.

Das Bike wird rein zum km und hm abspulen auf Forststraßen und zum Teil auf Asphalt genutzt werden.

Das einzige Problem, dass ich habe, ist die Größenfindung. Ich selber bin 181cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 89/90cm.

Lt. HP von Radon nach Schrittlänge wäre es eindeutig ein 20", nach Körpergröße eher ein 18".
Allerdings habe ich wahrscheinlich beim 18er mit der 350er Sattelstütze ein Problem, da diese grad mal 6,3cm im Sitzrohr eingeschoben wäre. (Mitte Tretlager zur Oberkante Sattel brauche ich ~79,5 cm. Bei meinem Fully hatte ich eine 480er, vor dem Wechsel zu einer verstellbaren).

Reach und Stack wären auch beim 20er mit meinem Fully ident.

Also bleibt nach meiner Überlegung nur das 20er übrig und gegebenenfalls einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen.

Vielleicht gibt es jemanden mit ähnlichen Proportionen und kann mir hier eine Empfehlung geben.

LG Afara


----------



## filiale (23. Oktober 2014)

Du brauchst ein 19". Das gibt es dann nur nicht von Radon. Ich hab fast die gleichen Maße 182 / 89 und exakt Dein Problem. Seit ich auf 19" umgestiegen bin ist es einigermaßen besser geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (23. Oktober 2014)

Wo ist den das Problem?
Du willst Km abspulen und Höhenmeter machen auf Forststraßen und Asphalt für dein Aufbautraining. 
Also brauchst du nicht unbedingt ein sehr wendiges Bike (wäre das 18" bei deinen Maßen).
Das 20"´er ist doch somit ideal (weil etwas gestreckter)! Und wie du schon schreibst ev. anderen sprich kürzeren Vorbau dran und fertig.
Und ja, das 19" wäre passend, gibt es aber bei Radon nicht und somit bleiben doch nur 18" oder 20" übrig (wenn ZR Race).
Für alles andere hast du ja noch dein Fully!


----------



## edi6800 (24. Oktober 2014)

Moin,
ich bin 183 mit SL 89 und fahre 20" - perfekt, wenn noch längere Arme hinzukommen  (keine Primatenscherze bitte) -
das 18" ZR Race 650B meiner Frau geht beim besten Willen nicht!


----------



## help (24. Oktober 2014)

182/87cm fahre das 18"er, mag es eher wendig.
Da es aber zum km abspulen dient, würde ich auch das 20" nehmen und den Vorbau tauschen.


----------



## Afara (24. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Vom Bauchgefühl her, war ich eigentlich eh beim 20er. Ich wollte mich nur vergewissern und ein paar Meinungen hören, damit ich auch richtig liege, da es mein erstes Bike von einem Versender wird und ich leider keine Möglichkeit zu einer Probefahrt habe.
Bonn ist von Österreich einfach zu weit weg .

LG Afara


----------



## help (24. Oktober 2014)

Yep, ist bisschen weit von uns weg^^


----------



## Afara (24. Oktober 2014)

Grad die Bestellung abgeschickt. 
Jetzt kommt wieder die blöde Wartezeit, bei der man durch muss, verdammt.


----------



## ghostmuc (25. Oktober 2014)

Bin von der Größe auch auf deinem Level. Fahre das ZR race 27,5 mit 18".
Mags aber lieber wendig, und bin auch top zufrieden damit


----------



## wilde_kerle (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin ebenfalls 181 groß bei einer 89-er Beinlänge. Ich bin in den letzten Wochen vieles probegefahren. Ich werde mir für ähnliche Strecken ein 29 ZR Race in 20' zulegen. Da habe ich schon gut drauf gesessen und der Vortrieb kommt mir entgegen.  Beim 18-er saß ich sehr gebückt mit starker Sattelüberhöhung. Das will ich nicht mehr. Da ich aus Koblenz komme, habe ich einen dortigen Hersteller mehrfach besucht. Hier wäre ebenfalls das 20' in Frage gekommen. Sobald die Räder in Bonn im Laden stehen, werde ich dort zuschlagen. Das sollte diese oder nächste Woche der Fall sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Afara (29. Oktober 2014)

Kurzes Update meinerseits,

Das Bike ist heute mit der Post gekommen, gleich einmal Sichtkontrolle, alles bestens. Zusammenbau, einstellen, Kontrolle aller Schrauben war in 20 min erledigt.

Probefahrt um den Block (im Finstern ohne Licht ging nicht mehr^^): Die Rahmengröße mit 20" passt glaub ich für mich perfekt, dürfte keinen ticken kürzer sein (auch der Vorbau nicht).
Wirklich sehen werde ich es erst bei einer Ausfahrt am Wochenende, bin aber sehr guter Dinge und kann's kaum erwarten.

Einzig den Sattel hab ich getauscht gegen einen Ergon, Lenker muss ich noch sehen und der Bowdenzug des Gabel-Lock-Outs muss noch gekürzt werden.
Die Reifen nehme ich mal für den Winter noch her, danach auf jedenfall Rocket Ron Evo drauf.

Bike inkl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter: 12,04 Kg

Fazit: Ich glaube kaum, dass man wo anders mehr Bike für sein Geld bekommt als beim Radon Zr Race. War für mich und den geplanten Einsatzzweck ein perfekter Kauf!

LG Afara

Edit: Hab doch glatt erst jetzt bemerkt, dass eine Rock Shox Reba aus 2014  (Produktionsd. KW 25/2014) verbaut ist, ohne den schwarzen Standrohren, zwar schade wegen der Optik und weil es mit den Fotos auf der Radon HP nicht übereinstimmt, aber ich werd's überleben.

Edit 2: Auf der Bike-Discount HP ist das richtige Foto/die richtige/meine Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (29. Oktober 2014)




----------

